# pigeon life expectancy



## MarilynnK (May 4, 2002)

Is there anyone who would know the average life expectancy of a single female bird. Mine is a pet who just turned two in April 03. She lives indoors with me year round.

Would anyone know if/when females cease laying their two eggs/mo.?

Thanks/regards
MarilynnK


----------



## KciN (Aug 29, 2003)

If you search google, the life expectancy of ferel pigeons is near 2 years.. Domesticated 'Pet' Pigeons will live past 20 years old!! I believe one of the oldest is 46 years old. 

Use google as a knowledge tool!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Marilynn and welcome to pigeons.com! 

I, personally, have a rescued homing pigeon that I call Traveler who is 16 going on 17 (1987 band). Given that your bird is a pet, well cared for, and not subject to the dangers faced by feral pigeons, she should live to be a ripe old age.

I'm not sure when the females quit laying eggs, so will defer that answer to someone who actually knows.

Can you tell us a bit about your pigeon .. how you got her, what she looks like, or better yet some pictures?

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited August 29, 2003).]


----------

